# Looking for FARRIER, previously known as Wally.



## jo.b (7 March 2016)

Would like to find Farrier, 16.1hh-16.2hh chestnut gelding, Irish sport horse. Freeze mark 7E 3V on left shoulder. Went through Melton Mowbray horse sales on march the 5th.


----------



## Charlie007 (9 March 2016)

Would the office at Melton have a record of who he was sold to?


----------



## jo.b (9 March 2016)

We've been in touch with the auctioneer and they cant give us the buyers details but they have taken my details to pass on, so far I've not heard any thing back.


----------



## Charlie007 (9 March 2016)

That's a shame. Keep chasing auctioneer to make sure they have passed on your details. Hope you find him x


----------



## popsdosh (9 March 2016)

Charlie007 said:



			That's a shame. Keep chasing auctioneer to make sure they have passed on your details. Hope you find him x
		
Click to expand...

FGS give them a chance it was only Saturday and they have one of the biggest livestock sales in the country on a Tuesday . Also be aware if the buyer doesnt want to talk to you thats a dead end . They are not allowed by law to give you the buyers details so its the buyers choice.


----------



## jo.b (16 December 2016)

Bump


----------

